# Roll Call



## REDDOG309 (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## charley (Feb 23, 2016)

...


----------



## the_predator (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## SheriV (Feb 23, 2016)

I enjoy Charley's pic threads the most


----------



## charley (Feb 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I enjoy Charley's pic threads the most









.... thx Sheri....     it's nice to see you around ..


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Intense (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## charley (Feb 24, 2016)

....      ....


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## SheriV (Feb 25, 2016)

Are we all sick of asf yet? Can I come home now?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 25, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Are we all sick of asf yet? Can I come home now?



You have to split time between here and there, let the good twin hang over there and bad twin hang over here....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 26, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Are we all sick of asf yet? Can I come home now?



That place shits me to tears. Home is here, where the heart is


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 26, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Are we all sick of asf yet? Can I come home now?



but if you ban someone here in AG like you did in the pit over there, The Peoples Choice  will do some pro boner work on that sweet ass of yours...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 26, 2016)

it is funny that jonnyappleseeds phone auto corrects your name to larva....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 26, 2016)

cheapthreads might never come back, suicide or not....


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 26, 2016)

what started the melts


----------



## charley (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## OTG85 (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2016)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'm using a lot of will power to stop my self from giving cheapthreads a little banning.  The guy would have a brain aneurysm if I did that.



Daddy did it for you loved one


----------



## the_predator (Feb 27, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> what started the melts


Fuck anything can start a melt at ASF! A bird could die, a bitch could stub there toe, a pack could be a day late, someone didn't get enough free gear, a sponsor's sale or auction ends a day early, someone didn't post enough tranny porn....ok the last is a reasonable reason for a melt I suppose. The list can go on forever.....


----------



## SheriV (Feb 27, 2016)

The lost could truly go one forever. It's horrible 

And I totally banned someone but not in the pit..he was spoken to privately by several mods and just wouldn't cut the shit in sponsor forums. ..plus he basically dared me to do it


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## charley (Mar 18, 2016)

....


----------



## Watson (Mar 19, 2016)

nobody on ASF wants to efight, its fucken pathetic.....sometimes over there I'm actually polite because I feel sorry for all the gimps....


----------

